# iPod "indexing" never finishes - 2013 Cruze LTZ



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a 2013 Eco and was using a 120GB ipod with about 59GB of music. Indexing took quite a while. 

I had a lot of annoyances at first with my ipod in the car. Eventually it locked up and I had to reset it. The reset made a huge difference and it worked much better afterwards. Here's the page with reset instructions - How to reset iPod.

After the reset there were still some annoying things - If I turned the car off while listening to ipod it took a long time to restart and sometimes would switch to FM on its own. Indexing still took a long time. I think the processors in the car and ipod were battling for control. I bought a 64GB flash drive for $37 and have been much happier with it.

Try a reset and see if that helps.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

On my 2012 with the standard Cruze radio my 64gb Ipod touch 5th generation indexes very fast- less then a minute. I have almost 11,000 songs on it. I wonder if it is because the touch is flash memory vs the classic's hard drive. Are you using the standard radio or the new MyLink radio?


----------



## skywalkr2 (Dec 5, 2012)

Its the new mylink radio w/ navigation.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> On my 2012 with the standard Cruze radio my 64gb Ipod touch 5th generation indexes very fast- less then a minute. I have almost 11,000 songs on it. I wonder if it is because the touch is flash memory vs the classic's hard drive. Are you using the standard radio or the new MyLink radio?


Nah. Iphone 4 works fine, and is the same internally as an iPod Touch. 

Mine occasionally switches back to FM on its own, and sometimes locks up when scrolling through playlists. Then there's the crackling sometimes too...

I just think the car's radio must have buggy software.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

skywalkr2 said:


> I got a new 2013 Cruze LTZ last month. My ipod classic 160gb when plugged in indexes up through the playlists and compoers, but then gets stuck. I am unable to ever select by artist/genre/album/etc. So I am forced to setup playlists.
> 
> Is the problem that this system cannot support big iPods? Is there any info anywhere on this?




skywalkr2,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would recommend that you first try the reset on your iPod. If that does not help solve the issue I would recommend that you speak to your dealer about this. They also may be able to assist you with this question. Please keep me posted and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm currently having this problem with my 7th Gen Ipod classic which only has about 1,800 songs on it. When accessing my playlists through the Mylink touch screen's "ipod" button/app, they never have the correct songs in them, but rather some other playlist's songs.

For example, I created a playlist titled, _Various Artist: Jazz_, but yet whenever I select this jazz based playlist, songs by the group, _Day 26_ from their specific playlist show up instead. I'm guessing it partially does this because it never finishes with its indexing? My 20 minute work commute in the mornings certainly doesn't seem to be enough time for it to complete the indexing or to at least just correct itself.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Guess this answers my question, I still use a iPhone 4s and was thinking of getting a newer iPod to see if it helped with the the getting stuck on indexing. I reset my phone, and started over completely. Worked OK for about a week and starting up with the indexing issue again.



Starks8 said:


> I'm currently having this problem with my 7th Gen Ipod classic which only has about 1,800 songs on it. When accessing my playlists through the Mylink touch screen's "ipod" button/app, they never have the correct songs in them, but rather some other playlist's songs.
> 
> For example, I created a playlist titled, _Various Artist: Jazz_, but yet whenever I select this jazz based playlist, songs by the group, _Day 26_ from their specific playlist show up instead. I'm guessing it partially does this because it never finishes with it's indexing? My 20 minute work commute in the mornings certainly doesn't seem to be enough time for it come complete the indexing or to at least just correct itself.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

I use to have this issue as well on my iPhone 4S. I only had 80 songs and 1 playlist.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have no songs and 1 audio book.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I sometimes press the OnStar phone button ... and as soon as it says "OnStar Ready" I press the button again and then unplug the phone, and plug it back in.


----------

